# Quincy Police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I went down the station today and took some pics to make a scale model one, Its coming out pretty good now I just have to trim the excess.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Lookin good dude...are you producing/selling any models of Mass towns?


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Not yet ,I have to make all the decals first then start producing them, next up is Norwell. Quincy and weymouth are done now I just have to make the rest.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I want my Attleboro car 5! :FT: 

umm I mean when you get around to it....


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Gil said:


> I want my Attleboro car 5! :FT:
> 
> umm I mean when you get around to it....


LOL I sent you a pm.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey dmackack,
Where do you get the models I wanted to make one of those but I can't find Crown Vic models. PM me or leave me one here. Thanks!

Scott c:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

you can get them here
www.policecarmodels.com


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Now its done,


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Ay, fine craftsmanship mate! =D>


----------

